# *** RIFF WRATH MEMORIAL JAM AUGUST 27 2022!***



## buckaroobanzai

Hello All

As many of you know, we lost one of our best board friends , Riff Wrath (Gerry) during the lockdowns. Many people posted about how the twice-yearly jams at Gerry and Annette's spectacular location were highlights of their jamming/meetup schedule every summer.

I am beyond pleased to officially announce a tribute jam for Gerry, to be held at the same location where the Riff Wrath Jams have been hosted for the last 10 years.

That's right, Annette has generously agreed to host us all at the farm once again. Myself, Hamstrung (Dan) and Laristotle (Larry) will be preparing the barn, and Annette and her wonderful crew will take care of the other amenities.

Please mark your calendars for *Saturday, August 27th*, starting in the afternoon and continuing til whenever.

All are welcome. Please come join us for this well-deserved memorial to one of this world's great friends.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Being on the west coast I never attended any of these except vicariously reading the posts here. I'll have to think about flying east for this.


----------



## Wardo

I hope to be there.


----------



## jdto

This is great news! I will circle that weekend in the calendar.


----------



## JBFairthorne

My sons and I will almost certainly be attending.


----------



## Budda

Barring unforseen circumstances or grossly not knowing my schedule I will be there.


----------



## Chito

I wish i could but I have a gig on that same date 😞 Would've loved to be there for the memorial. Also a chance to see a few GC members too as well. If things change for me, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## greco

Let me know if you need help and I can arrive early.

Thanks to @buckaroobanzai , @Hamstrung and @laristotle


----------



## GuitarT

In my calendar, already trying to decide which guitar to bring. 🤔🎸😎🎶


----------



## Verne

Having never gone, it sounds fun and would be awesome to meet some of you guys. That is my mom's birthday but depending on location, I might be up for it. I'll be more than happy to listen to the jam(s). I have no clue where it is held though. But there's a few months yet.


----------



## greco

Verne said:


> I have no clue where it is held though.


I'm sure specific directions will be provided, but this is the general area...


----------



## JBFairthorne

GuitarT said:


> In my calendar, already trying to decide which guitar to bring. 🤔🎸😎🎶


I’m hoping my lefty Jazzmaster arrives in time to bring it. “Supposed” to be available in August.


----------



## elburnando

That's near Guelph?


----------



## laristotle

elburnando said:


> That's near Guelph?


NW by around 20 mins


----------



## Milkman

Good luck with this gathering. I hope it proves to be a positive and fitting memorial to our friend Gerry. My compliments and respect to Annette and to the others making this happen.


----------



## cbg1

I had planned to attend the last jam but things did not work out.
I have marked the date and hope that I can make a roadie to participate and say hello.


----------



## SWLABR

I had never attended a Jam at Gerry's. I wasn't as active when they were a thing. I have circled the 27th on the calendar, and hope to attend. 

If that's OK? Can I come to the memorial even if I never met the host we are honoring?


----------



## JBFairthorne

For sure. Come out.


----------



## leftysg

SWLABR said:


> I had never attended a Jam at Gerry's. I wasn't as active when they were a thing. I have circled the 27th on the calendar, and hope to attend.
> 
> If that's OK? Can I come to the memorial even if I never met the host we are honoring?


Same boat for me, but I'm half an hour away. So, if I'm in town I'd like to drop by and meet some folks and hear some stories....oh and music too.


----------



## Tarbender

I keep promising myself to attend every year. I'm hoping this year I keep my promise to myself!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> I had never attended a Jam at Gerry's. I wasn't as active when they were a thing. I have circled the 27th on the calendar, and hope to attend.
> 
> If that's OK? Can I come to the memorial even if I never met the host we are honoring?


You wanna pick me up? Its only about 3800 km out of the way, but ill cover your gas


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> You wanna pick me up? Its only about 3800 km out of the way, but ill cover your gas


Ya know… I think would be an interesting 3800km.


----------



## Paul M

Who is gonna tell Lola?


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’m sure she lurks periodically.

@Lola


----------



## MarkM

cbg1 said:


> I had planned to attend the last jam but things did not work out.
> I have marked the date and hope that I can make a roadie to participate and say hello.


You have a roadie, cool!


----------



## MarkM

This event would be so great to attend! I have never been in that area before. Saskatachebum is a long way from there. Not sure we have enough members to put on event such as this. Is there backup musicians to support 20 guitar players?


----------



## elburnando

I'm new here, but I'll try to make it.


----------



## Milkman

MarkM said:


> This event would be so great to attend! I have never been in that area before. Saskatachebum is a long way from there. Not sure we have enough members to put on event such as this. Is there backup musicians to support 20 guitar players?


I haven't attended, but yes, at the Riff Wrath jams there were always drummers and bassists (Laristotle to name one) there.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

We are hoping to continue our standard ratio of 25 guitar players to each support musician.


----------



## RevLSNorth

Relatively new after relocating but not far from north York! Calendar marked.


----------



## dreamer.echo59

SWLABR said:


> I had never attended a Jam at Gerry's. I wasn't as active when they were a thing. I have circled the 27th on the calendar, and hope to attend.
> 
> If that's OK? Can I come to the memorial even if I never met the host we are honoring?


Hi I'm his wife Annet you certainly can come🙂


----------



## SWLABR

dreamer.echo59 said:


> Hi I'm his wife Annet you certainly can come🙂


Thank you Annet


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Thank you Annet


Since she said you can come, that means there is nothing stopping you from picking me up like we talked about 

Thanks Annet!!


----------



## Verne

Mark Brown said:


> Since she said you can come, that means there is nothing stopping you from picking me up like we talked about
> 
> Thanks Annet!!


"on the way by....." from S/W Ontario. Just around the corner


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> "on the way by....." from S/W Ontario. Just around the corner


Quite you, I hoped he didn't notice.


----------



## Verne

_"whistles nonchalantly"_

He used to be a courier. We're kind of location based in knowledge. Just sayin'


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Since she said you can come, that means there is nothing stopping you from picking me up like we talked about
> 
> Thanks Annet!!


I know I’ve said this to you before but….

Um…?


----------



## Lola

I will be there regardless. See you then!

I will bring some goodies.


----------



## Chito

I really want to attend this one. I'll see if I can change our show date.


----------



## Wardo

Mark Brown said:


> Since she said you can come, that means there is nothing stopping you from picking me up like we talked about


If you start now you could probably put together a go fund me and have you and your gear drop shipped by parachute on a pallet into a nearby field and some of us will come get you.. lol


----------



## Mark Brown

You know I would, but they aren't allowed on the forum according to the terms of usage

I still expect @SWLABR will be by to pick me up


----------



## SWLABR

Your persistent. I’ll give you that.


----------



## Verne

@Wardo I wonder if the air force rents out the C130 Hercules for weekends. Since the Antonov is out of commission for a while. @Mark Brown  That would solve the carriage issue and distance to cover. I expect your attendance now.


----------



## oldjoat

how do you launch him and the gear for the return flight ?
crop duster with a tail hook ?


----------



## Wardo

Verne said:


> the Antonov is out of commission for a while.


They have it parked near the highway and it’s quite the beast.


----------



## Budda

Bump


----------



## Chito

Unfortunately I have to play on that date and it's either we play or we lose the gig. First time we are also playing there. 

Hope everyone has great time.


----------



## jdto

It’s my son’s birthday that day, but I’ve also noticed he gets fascinated by live music. I’m trying to convince him and my wife to come along, at least for a while.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Bring some cake.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

*BUMP for Confirmation**
Hi all, just confirmed with Annet that everything is a go for the 27th. Usual time, from early afternoon to whenever. So happy to see that so many of you are going to make the trip. For those that had to send their regrets, a beverage will be lifted in your honour, and I am sure footage will be posted here. So looking forward to this! See you all there!


----------



## greco

Will it be OK to park next door? (I did the last time I was there)

Parking at Annet's can get fairly crowded.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I understand from Annet that parking next door is still ok.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> Parking


plenty


----------



## nbs2005

So I take it this is not an acoustic friendly event? ;-) Should have the Kirvo pickup by then for the National. I'm a bit amp poor; guessing there's plenty to plug in to? I think I can make it. Looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wardo

nbs2005 said:


> So I take it this is not an acoustic friendly event? ;-)


It's any kinda guitar friendly. They've had acoustic jams on the front porch and depending where the band jam songs are at the time you can fit in an acoustic guitar. I'm just bringing an acoustic so if I have to walk home be easier to carry .. lol


----------



## GuitarT

nbs2005 said:


> So I take it this is not an acoustic friendly event? ;-) Should have the Kirvo pickup by then for the National. I'm a bit amp poor; guessing there's plenty to plug in to? I think I can make it. Looking forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


It's acoustic friendly.


----------



## Alan Small

GuitarT said:


> It's acoustic friendly.


----------



## Milkman

I look forward to some clips. Remember, please shoot in landscape orientation. I hope it's a great day for everyone and maybe some comfort and peace for Annet.


----------



## laristotle

Anyone else bringing their own mic?


----------



## Milkman

So far the weather is looking good. I hope you all enjoy the day.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> Anyone else bringing their own mic?


Do you really want to hear me sing?  All joking aside, it's a good point.


----------



## Alan Small

laristotle said:


> Anyone else bringing their own mic?


Good idea. I have a bag of bulk foam mic covers which cost a couple dollars each and every guitar bag or case has a few tossed in for health and safety at every jam.


----------



## torndownunit

greco said:


> I'm sure specific directions will be provided, but this is the general area...
> View attachment 418764


I never realized through the years that it was that close to me.


----------



## Alan Small

ninja edit by TV


----------



## bw66

Alan Small said:


> .


May want to delete that - it's a public forum and you never know where the crazies are lurking.


----------



## greco

bw66 said:


> May want to delete that - it's a public forum and you never know where the crazies are lurking.


I totally agree and make the same request.


----------



## terminalvertigo




----------



## Alan Small

My apologies to all


----------



## terminalvertigo

Likely no dmg done


----------



## Milkman

Geez, I look away for a minute and miss a whole drama.


----------



## bw66

Milkman said:


> Geez, I look away for a minute and miss a whole drama.


A well-intentioned, but perhaps not fully thought-out post. We've all been there.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> aerial view of Annet's re: parking


I eliminated my pic. 
You might want to consider blacking out all of the property and road numbers in your pic...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Chito

It's all good. No harm done.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> Anyone else bringing their own mic?


I probably will


----------



## JBFairthorne

I think bringing a foam mic cover rather than a mic makes more sense. No fucking around plugging in, fiddling with the mixer etc. Easier to slip on and off a personal foam cover. Just my opinion without any skin in the game personally. I’ve been working on my singing while playing but I’m not really there yet so I doubt I’ll sing at all.


----------



## Milkman

bw66 said:


> A well-intentioned, but perhaps not fully thought-out post. We've all been there.


I spend most of my time "there".

I have made changes to a few posts as a result of being advised to do so by members here (thank you). It's not my nature to be suspicious of others so I don't always consider as carefully as I should, the potential risks of cyberspace.


----------



## jdto

JBFairthorne said:


> I think bringing a foam mic cover rather than a mic makes more sense. No fucking around plugging in, fiddling with the mixer etc. Easier to slip on and off a personal foam cover. Just my opinion without any skin in the game personally. I’ve been working on my singing while playing but I’m not really there yet so I doubt I’ll sing at all.


Takes maybe 10 seconds to swap a mic, but yeah, it might be easier to just bring a cover.


----------



## Wardo

I used a foam mic cover at a jam about a month ago and I didn't get the 19.

If they'd given everyone foam mic covers instead of masks 2.5 years ago the pandemic wouldn't never have got started.

That said though, walking around with a SM58 stuck down your front pocket is kinda a Spinal Tap territory and may be the way to go if you're playing a bar or whatever and want to make a positive impression.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Mic condoms make sense. 
Think I'll tie a bandana around one.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Mic condoms make sense.
> Think I'll tie a bandana around one.


Been awhile since I been home but anytime I went back and visited with my 2nd cousins Lou Ann and Linda I'd use a bandana rather than a condom .. lol


----------



## nbs2005

How does one get directions to this shindig if one has not been before? Asking for a friend ;-)


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Mic condoms make sense.
> Think I'll tie a bandana around one.


I’m gonna tie an N-95 around mine.


----------



## JBFairthorne

nbs2005 said:


> How does one get directions to this shindig if one has not been before? Asking for a friend ;-)


@greco or @laristotle can let you know I’m sure.


----------



## Wardo

nbs2005 said:


> How does one get directions to this shindig if one has not been before? Asking for a friend ;-)


PM sent but check to make sure I ain't fucked it up.


----------



## laristotle

nbs2005 said:


> How does one get directions to this shindig if one has not been before? Asking for a friend ;-)


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> View attachment 433629


Thanks @laristotle I thought you had maps, etc. from the past.
@nbs2005 The last turn is the hardest to remember/easiest to miss (IMO)


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> .. The last turn is the hardest to remember/easiest to miss.


There's a country song in there ..lol


----------



## greco

@Wardo Re: the country song.



greco said:


> The last turn is the hardest to remember/easiest to miss...


Specially if yer burnin' to take a pi$$


----------



## nbs2005

This is all very cloak and dagger... Love it. Thanks all, see you this weekend.


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> @Wardo
> Specially if yer burnin' to take a pi$$


... lmao


----------



## GuitarT

Just a friendly reminder regarding volume levels to those who may be attending for the first time. The jam space itself is not large so smaller amps are typically the order of the day. If you have an angled amp stand, even better. Physical space for gear is at a premium and with three or four guitarists in there at times it can get loud. Best to leave the half stacks and Twins and home.


----------



## laristotle

GuitarT said:


> If you have an angled amp stand, even better


And if you don't, lean it back against something or or prop something under the front.
Your ankles don't have ears.

I'll be bringing my bass amp.
Nothing says that there can't be two bassists playing.


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> And if you don't, lean it back against something or or prop something under the front.
> Your ankles don't have ears.
> 
> I'll be bringing my bass amp.
> Nothing says that there can't be two bassists playing.


What about two bassists and a guitarist with a bass


----------



## laristotle

That's fine too. You bringing an amp with that bass? We can have three going.


----------



## Wardo

Need to add a double neck bass as well and then you could do that big bottom song .. lol


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> That's fine too. You bringing an amp with that bass? We can have three going.


Only real amp I own is a rumble 40


----------



## laristotle

Wardo said:


> Need to add a double neck bass as well and then you could do that big bottom song .. lol


or two basses, do Battle Scar.


Budda said:


> Only real amp I own is a rumble 40


Should cut through. I jammed through a friend's 25 and it was heard.


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Budda

Oh I dont doubt its capabilities.


----------



## jdto

I have to decide between the Tone Master Deluxe and the Mini Jubilee.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> That's fine too. You bringing an amp with that bass? We can have three going.


I’ll bring my baritone Tele just to round out the bottom end!! Ha, ha…


----------



## Verne

As much as I wanted to make this, I can't attend now. It's my mother's birthday and my sister is having a shindig for my nephew who just graduated college and is moving out to further his education in university. Maybe next year. I hope somebody posts plenty of pictures. Enjoy all. I'm there in spirit.


----------



## Chito

Verne said:


> As much as I wanted to make this, I can't attend now. It's my mother's birthday and my sister is having a shindig for my nephew who just graduated college and is moving out to further his education in university. Maybe next year. I hope somebody posts plenty of pictures. Enjoy all. I'm there in spirit.


Not sure if this is happening again next year. I thought this is just a one time thing and is for Riff Wrath's celebration of life. Maybe Annette will consider continuing with this?


----------



## greco

Chito said:


> I thought this is just a one time thing and is for Riff Wrath's celebration of life.


This is my thought also. I would be surprised if the jams continued after this one.


----------



## Verne

If this is the last one, then I hope that there are other get togethers of some kind. I'd love to meet some of the members I have come to know as screen names and words. I've met a few, but that's barely a drop in the GC bucket. Timing just isn't there for me. I really did want to go, but family moving on, and who knows where it'll lead, does come first.


----------



## Milkman

Verne said:


> If this is the last one, then I hope that there are other get togethers of some kind. I'd love to meet some of the members I have come to know as screen names and words. I've met a few, but that's barely a drop in the GC bucket. Timing just isn't there for me. I really did want to go, but family moving on, and who knows where it'll lead, does come first.


We had a breakfast / swap meet in Kitchener a few years back (pre-Covid) that was enjoyable and surely provided some great bargains, and a chance to meet other members in this little area (Southern Ontario).

As I recall, our friend @greco had a hand in organizing that.


----------



## Verne

Milkman said:


> We had a breakfast / swap meet in Kitchener a few years back (pre-Covid) that was enjoyable and surely provided some great bargains, and a chance to meet other members in this little area (Southern Ontario).
> 
> As I recall, our friend @greco had a hand in organizing that.


That would be cool. Beers, coffee, food, and music gear. Sounds like a real good time. As long as none of my nieces or nephews graduate or get married the same day.


----------



## Milkman

The beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, so I had one more for desert.......


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> As I recall, our friend @greco had a hand in organizing that.


I was hoping to plan a breakfast for this summer. 
The restaurant we went to previously was very accommodating. However, I will never go there again after the way they mismanaged a customer with special needs. (it was all over the news) 
I finally found one local restaurant that will reserve a small room for 20 on a weekend. Many breakfast places do not want to make reservations on weekends for large numbers as they are typically very busy as it is. My intention was to go to the restaurant that offered reservations and look into further. 

Unfortunately, my summer has been very busy and we are now heading into the fall. It could still happen.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Milkman said:


> We had a breakfast / swap meet in Kitchener a few years back (pre-Covid) that was enjoyable and surely provided some great bargains, and a chance to meet other members in this little area (Southern Ontario).
> 
> As I recall, our friend @greco had a hand in organizing that.



Just don’t bring your service dog.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> Just don’t bring your service dog.


Yeah that was pretty ugly.


----------



## Budda

For the record im not bringing my bass. The case is huge.


----------



## Verne

Budda said:


> For the record im not bringing my bass. The case is huge.


Whiner. HAHAHAHA

You've got a big vehicle.


----------



## Budda

Verne said:


> Whiner. HAHAHAHA
> 
> You've got a big vehicle.


And most of it has stuff in it all the time lol


----------



## Milkman

Budda said:


> For the record im not bringing my bass. The case is huge.



Why would you?

Oh and by the way, it's considered cruel to keep them in cases. I'll be notifying PETA.

(you think you know a guy)


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> The beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad, so I had one more for desert.......


Did you fumble through your closet looking for your cleanest dirty shirt.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Did you fumble through your closet looking for your cleanest dirty shirt.



We're showing our age, LOL.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> We're showing our age, LOL.


Nah, I know it well too. "Timeless" knows no age, or at least shouldn't.


----------



## jdto

So what time do people plan to show up?


----------



## Budda

jdto said:


> So what time do people plan to show up?


Some time in the afternoon. Trying to decide if I hit folkway on the way over or not.


----------



## laristotle

2 - 2:30 ish


----------



## jdto

Yeah, I figure I'll aim for early afternoon, as well.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Hi Folks, all the equipment has been tested, the space is ready, and the Weather Gods look to be smiling on us. As previously mentioned, feel free to bring your own mic if you want, and smaller amps are required. Bass rig and drums are present and accounted for. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Roryfan

You’ll have to take my word on this one, but don’t eat the cookies unless you have a ride home!


----------



## GuitarT

We'll be arriving between 2:00 and 3:00.


----------



## GuitarT

And anyone who's sitting on the fence about coming, come. It's as much a social event as a jam. If you're not into playing you can just come and hang out.


----------



## JBFairthorne

GuitarT said:


> And anyone who's sitting on the fence about coming, come. It's as much a social event as a jam. If you're not into playing you can just come and hang out.


But bring a guitar just in case. It’s hard not to get the itch to play when you’re sitting there and people are playing and having such a good time…and you realize that the expectations are pretty low. Lol.


----------



## Budda

Anyone bringing “hello my name is” stickers and a sharpie?


----------



## GuitarT

JBFairthorne said:


> But bring a guitar just in case. It’s hard not to get the itch to play when you’re sitting there and people are playing and having such a good time…and you realize that the expectations are pretty low. Lol.


Exactly. I was very apprehensive at the first one I attended. I left all my gear in the car until I got a feel for the place and had the time of my life once I joined in. 😎🎸🎶


----------



## Wardo

Budda said:


> Anyone bringing “hello my name is” stickers and a sharpie?


They probably have them at Folkway and you can pick up a few more Les Pauls when you're there.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I'm jealous. Would love something like this on the west coast. To those who are hesitant: A jam is not a contest. If you can play cowboy chords you can jam. If you don't know the song, turn down until you get a feel for it. If you can play a chord on the one it'll sound good. If you can play on the two and four you're golden. You don't have to play all the time. Join in. It will be some of the most fun you'll ever have.


----------



## Budda

Wardo said:


> They probably have them at Folkway and you can pick up a few more Les Pauls when you're there.


Slightly curious about the goldtop traditional, but the 2020 R7 at 12th fret seems more me maybe…


----------



## Roryfan

ETA 5ish, need to do a little yardwork before we head out. @vokey design and @SWLABR happy to pick you up on the way, shoot me a text if you need a ride.


----------



## Chito

Videos and photos please!


----------



## SWLABR

Roryfan said:


> ETA 5ish, need to do a little yardwork before we head out. @vokey design and @SWLABR happy to pick you up on the way, shoot me a text if you need a ride.


We should have sorted this out actually. 
I just arrived now.

Thanks though.


----------



## nbs2005

I sure the jam is going great and strong. Last minute change in plans meant I had to miss coming. Shout out to all the porch pickers!


----------



## Mark Brown

I hate every last one of you that are attending. It is strictly a jealousy thing and I still hope you have a blast....!

Sounds like a fun night!


----------



## Verne

Never too late @Mark Brown. Nothing a DC3 can't fix.


----------



## Mark Brown

Verne said:


> Never too late @Mark Brown. Nothing a DC3 can't fix.
> 
> View attachment 434081


I am a little more than a little disappointed at @SWLABR if we are being honest with one another 

Sure, he never said he was *going *to pick me up, but he never expressly said he would not.


----------



## GuitarT

nbs2005 said:


> I sure the jam is going great and strong. Last minute change in plans meant I had to miss coming. Shout out to all the porch pickers!


Could have used ya, porch pickers didn't happen. Other than my wife none of the usual suspects where there....


----------



## Tarbender

I was really looking to attend this year but unfortunately I have surgery scheduled for first thing Monday morning. I hope everyone has a great time and I look forward to being jealous when I hear about the fabulous time everyone had. Pic’s required!


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I am a little more than a little disappointed at @SWLABR if we are being honest with one another
> 
> Sure, he never said he was *going *to pick me up, but he never expressly said he would not.


Look back… you’ll find where I was insistent I would not be your shuttle.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Look back… you’ll find where I was insistent I would not be your shuttle.


Not happening. I will remain steadfast in my anger, denial and otherwise curmudgeonly friendship


----------



## GuitarT

I got no pics this time but my wife got a short video clip.


----------



## SWLABR

Great time had by all I’d say. I didn’t play, but I snapped a couple.


----------



## SWLABR

I have to give kudos to @laristotle ’s drummer. The guitars, bass, and vocals changed but he was the only one I saw on the stool.


----------



## Mark Brown

Looks like a bloody good time!

That bass cuts through thst video nice and sounds really tight.

Looking fine gentlemen!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> he was the only one I saw on the stool


It took a while until another one showed up. lol


----------



## Wardo

Had a great time, nice to see everyone again.


----------



## Roryfan

Wardo said:


> Had a great time, nice to see everyone again.


Likewise. 

Wish I could've stayed & played longer but I was stricken with The Claw and my wife started complaining about the bugs.


----------



## jdto

It was a good time, despite the 401 almost destroying my will to live, both ways.

Great to see so many familiar faces and to shake off some “singing in front of people” rust. It has been a while! I was keen to take a turn with the Porch Pickers contingent, but there weren’t many acoustics around. Hopefully, there will be other opportunities! All in all, it was a good time and I want to thank Annet for hosting and also thank the GC crew who helped get things set up.


----------



## Alan Small

GuitarT said:


> I got no pics this time but my wife got a short video clip.


Good drummer and all sharing in volume control...well done and phones get fairly good audio eh?


----------



## player99

Pretty cool!


----------



## Budda

Took some “scenery” pics as well:


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Well, that was a great time.. My thanks to my partners in crime who helped get everything ready, and especially to Annet and her crew for all their efforts in hosting all of us. Truly a very special sendoff to an amazing gentleman.I am sorry that I had to head out so early, but I got a few tunes in with some great players, and my gig was a blast. They kept us playing until half past omigod, so I was not able to make it back to the jam. I am sure we will all keep in touch on this forum, and hopefully other get-togethers will occur in the future. Rock on!


----------



## greco

Many, many thanks to Annet for going to all the work to host the jam and to everyone else who helped to make it such a success.

It was great to see so many GC forum members and other friends and local neighbours that I had met through time.

I apologize for not saying good-bye to all the folks I spent time conversing with during the jam.

A special thanks to all the musicians who worked so hard to entertain all of us and to all those responsible for the amazing buffet.


----------



## JBFairthorne

RW is a special place with special people. My boys and I had a great time and it was so nice to see Annett and so many other people from here and other places that were brought together by Gerry. Man he was a class act. The place looked wonderful. The gardens were beautiful. The music was excellent. The conversation was memorable. Thanks to all who hosted, organized, set up and cleaned up as well as all who attended. I truly hope that this can continue in one form or another or one place or another. It would be a great legacy.


----------



## PBGas

Looks like you gents had a great time! Thx for the pics! Wish I could have come out but I had a gig last night in T.O.


----------



## GuitarT

It was great to see some familiar faces and meet a couple of new ones. 🙂 It was tough leaving knowing that this may be the last one. I would love to see something like this to carry on in some form but if not I'm thankful for the years I've been able to attend and the memories that have gone along with it.


----------



## laristotle

Working on video I captured. Patience.
Unfortunately, drummer obscured by the pole.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Working on video I captured. Patience.
> Unfortunately, drummer obscured by the pole.
> View attachment 434224



Dziękuję Ci


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Dziękuję Ci


?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> ?



"Drummer obscured by the Pole".

I responded in Polish.

Sorry, not all that clever.


----------



## GuitarT

I believe those are Mrs. GuitarT's feet in the bottom right corner.


----------



## laristotle

I'm about 1/3 into it. 
Takes too long for me to upload to YT.
I put it on my google drive.
Feel free to watch/download.





Riff Wrath Memorial Jam - Google Drive







drive.google.com




Here's what's there so far;


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> I'm about 1/3 into it.
> Takes too long for me to upload to YT.
> I put it on my google drive.
> Feel free to watch/download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riff Wrath Memorial Jam - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's there so far;
> View attachment 434259


That camera angle man.... did you just hack their security and upload it??

I just checked War Pigs and it made me smile.


----------



## Chito

laristotle said:


> I'm about 1/3 into it.
> Takes too long for me to upload to YT.
> I put it on my google drive.
> Feel free to watch/download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riff Wrath Memorial Jam - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's there so far;
> View attachment 434259


Seeing the video, I wish I was there. Good job guys!!


----------



## Budda

@jdto @laristotle and @Roryfan tour tee


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> That camera angle man.... did you just hack their security and upload it??


Clamped it on door frame header.


----------



## Mark Brown

You know I thought I sensed a disturbance in the force the other night. Turns out if was just @Budda playing through a traditional guitar amp


----------



## Budda

Mark Brown said:


> You know I thought I sensed a disturbance in the force the other night. Turns out if was just @Budda playing through a traditional guitar amp


Guess again!

Fender Rumble 40 V3. Solid state goodness 😂


----------



## Mark Brown

Budda said:


> Guess again!
> 
> Fender Rumble 40 V3. Solid state goodness 😂


It still counts 

If your amp isn't smarter than I am Budda, then as far as I am concerned it is traditional 

I am just poking fun anyhow.


----------



## Budda

I tried to run with the joke, especially for all the tube purists.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I'm about 1/3 into it.
> Takes too long for me to upload to YT.
> I put it on my google drive.
> Feel free to watch/download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riff Wrath Memorial Jam - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's there so far;
> View attachment 434259


Actually the mix is surprisingly good, considering how many guitars were playing at once. The only thing is, I would have liked more vocal.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The PA at RW always seems to be the weak link.


----------



## Milkman

JBFairthorne said:


> The PA at RW always seems to be the weak link.


Well, I sure don't mean to complain or criticize. The tracks I listened to were better than previous years, particularly in terms of sounding tight. It's a jam, so you don't expect people to know any arrangements, but that sounded more like a band, than an open jam.


----------



## GuitarT

JBFairthorne said:


> The PA at RW always seems to be the weak link.


And it was particularly cranky this year. Something was definitely amiss in the signal chain.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Milkman said:


> Well, I sure don't mean to complain or criticize. The tracks I listened to were better than previous years, particularly in terms of sounding tight. It's a jam, so you don't expect people to know any arrangements, but that sounded more like a band, than an open jam.


Several of the songs I played on WERE the meat and potatoes of a band with me and Budda (and I think others…it was a blur) added, so any wonky bits we’re probably me. I definitely had to chuckle at myself a few times. I was pleased and privileged to play with such good musicians.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> I would have liked more vocal


I flipped one speaker around and tweaked the board when I took a break.
That'll come through as I upload more vids.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> I flipped one speaker around and tweaked the board when I took a break.
> That'll come through as I upload more vids.


That did help, thanks.


----------



## laristotle

The rest have been added





__





Riff Wrath Memorial Jam - Google Drive







drive.google.com













*edit - added Lemon Song


----------



## jdto

Thanks for doing that, Lar!


----------



## laristotle

added Lemon Song


----------

